# Labour Laws



## julieann (Jun 2, 2009)

a friend of mine is working for a company that was 'raided' by immigration the other day. quite a few of the staff managed to get out of the back door, however, the Manager, and 2 other staff ( UK, SA) were questioned. Nothing more was said. however 3 days later they had a call to go to the labour office, which subsequently led to them being taken to prison for the day.

They were only released after paying out 150,000 dhs. (50,000 each). which they have been told they may get back when it goes to court.

My question is, what happens to the owner of the company who is out of the country at present and the when this goes to court can there be any more penalties for these 3 guys.

thanks.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

so was there anybody working there legally, not exactly sure of the consequences of this, but most of the responsibilities lie with the company

I can't believe even your boss, not having a visa.


----------



## julieann (Jun 2, 2009)

thankfully not my boss! I just wondered if these poor guys, who now think it is all over can still get imprisoned or deported when it goes to court. Also, the MD when he gets back to dubai what happens.

It looks like this type of thing is taken extremely seriously. these poor guys were held outside in the heat for 2 hours befor having to sign a statement in arabic that they were guilty.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

julieann said:


> thankfully not my boss! I just wondered if these poor guys, who now think it is all over can still get imprisoned or deported when it goes to court. Also, the MD when he gets back to dubai what happens.
> 
> It looks like this type of thing is taken extremely seriously. these poor guys were held outside in the heat for 2 hours *befor having to sign a statement in arabic that they were guilty* .


That was their choice to sign, they certainly didn't have to, if they knew their rights they probably wouldn't have.

Ignorance of the law is no excuse.


----------



## julieann (Jun 2, 2009)

I agree. Not passing judgement, just wondered if anyone knew what happens to them now?
Is that it a fine and finished or is there more to come.

wanted to know what happens to the company as my friend works there, will it close down, can they apply for visas now?

If anyone knows I would appreciate it.
thanks.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

julieann said:


> a friend of mine is working for a company that was 'raided' by immigration the other day. quite a few of the staff managed to get out of the back door, however, the Manager, and 2 other staff ( UK, SA) were questioned. Nothing more was said. however 3 days later they had a call to go to the labour office, which subsequently led to them being taken to prison for the day.
> 
> They were only released after paying out 150,000 dhs. (50,000 each). which they have been told they may get back when it goes to court.
> 
> ...


The Labour Laws are taken very seriously here. Was your friend working illegally? Surely he must have been aware that he was breaking the law?

It is not only the compnay owner who gets into trouble, but also the management. The consequences could be very serious; imprisonment, fines, deportation, depending on court/police rulings.

-


----------



## jessil (Jun 21, 2009)

illegal worker will be deported upon submitting the tickets to the emirgation.. and the company has to pay aed.50k per person and the case will be forwarded to the court, where you will slap with other fines... 

there is no chance of getting back the money... 

One of my friend has the same issue and it took us almost 3 months to settled the case with court..


----------

